# This was sooo Melissa!



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

While Christy and I were out shopping today, I saw a sharp little decorative towel that said:

*"A new pair of shoes can change your whole life."
- Cinderella*​
I just had to laugh and think of you!


----------



## MopTop Havanese (Sep 25, 2006)

And you didn't buy it for her Birthday today?!?! ound: 
*tee hee hee*


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Well, I wasn't going to say anything here because she isn't getting it until the National, but yes, I did buy one for her birthday. (It just says something different.)


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Kimberly,
That sounds like a cute towel.....I love the saying! I bet it was fun for you and Christy to go shopping some.


----------

